# phpmyadmin and mysql 5.1



## maracaibo (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a new FreeBSD user, about 6 months old, and I think I need a happy meal! I've got mysql 5.1 installed on FreeBSD 8.0. I'd like to install phpmyadmin but according to FreeBSD ports, phpmyadmin 3.2.4 requires mysql-client 5.0 as some kind of dependency. Does this mean I have to downgrade to MySQl 5.0 to get phpmyadmin working or should I download it directly from the phpmyadmin site and install it manually? There seems to be a similar problem with mysql-gui-tools that also requires mysql-client 5.0, so this seems also to be incompatible with mysql 5.1. Any easy solutions other than downgrading?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## crsd (Dec 28, 2009)

databases/mysql50-client is just a default mysql client port ATM. You could try installing phpmyadmin as:

```
make WITH_MYSQL_VER=51 install clean
```
and optionally add WITH_MYSQL_VER=51 to /etc/make.conf


----------



## Nightweaver (Dec 28, 2009)

Why use phpMyAdmin from ports at all? Just download it from their website and use like any other PHP app. I'm using it with MySQL 5.1 and PHP 5.3.1 on FreeBSD 8.0. Works like a charm.


----------



## johnblue (Dec 28, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong, but mysql server and mysql client are two separate pieces of software that are installed independent of each other as needed.


----------



## crsd (Dec 29, 2009)

johnblue said:
			
		

> Correct me if I am wrong, but mysql server and mysql client are two separate pieces of software that are installed independent of each other as needed.



Sorry, but you are wrong  At least in ports, mysqlXX-server wants mysqlXX-client and will not install otherwise, returning something like "cannot install: MySQL versions mismatch....". And if you are talking not about versions, mysqlXX-server depends on mysqlXX-client; client port may be installed without server port, of course.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe the OP has an idea of what he wants to accomplish...


----------



## johnblue (Dec 29, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> Sorry, but you are wrong


Yup.  Shoulda check the ports first before posting. 

:e


----------



## crsd (Dec 29, 2009)

And I've missed mysql-gui-tools in the original post. Sadly it has hardcoded dependency on mysql50-client, you could try contacting maintainer to check why.


----------

